# Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. August 2014)

Hallo

Die neuen Ruten kommen ja im September

Also ich werde mir bestimmt die 2,43m 20-60g kaufen

 Vieleicht ist das ja ein Kauftipp


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. August 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Wayne?

Sehe weder nen Kauftipp noch sonstwas.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (31. August 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Habt ihr schon drüber nachgedacht Euch diese zu kaufen ?


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. August 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Nein. Ich bin mit meinen vorhandenen und jeweils sorgsam ausgesuchten Sportexen bereits zu 170 % zufrieden. Da kann neu rauskommen, was will - interessiert mich genau null.


----------



## Kaka (4. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Hat jemand schon die neue Bushwhacker 2? Insbesondere interessiert mich das Modell 2,43 cm und 15-40 g bzw. das alte Modell 2,43 cm und 10-40 g? 

http://www.germantackle.de/Savage-Gear-Bushwhacker-XLNT2-Spinnrute

Maximalköder wären 4,5'' Shaker am 10-14 g Kopf.


----------



## Hennesee81 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Bin auch gerade am überlegen mir eine leichte Version der BW zu holen. Hab die 2,58m 20-60g und bin super zufrieden.

Möchte mir nun eine etwas leichtere holen. Tendiere zu der BW 2 in 2,13m 10-40g. 

Was sind denn die unterschiede der BW 1 zur BW 2 ausser das die Längen und WG unterschiedlich sind?


----------



## Kaka (5. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Bei mir genauso. Hab auch die 20 bis 60g.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nein. Ich bin mit meinen vorhandenen und jeweils sorgsam ausgesuchten Sportexen bereits zu 170 % zufrieden. Da kann neu rauskommen, was will - interessiert mich genau null.


Ein Sportexer wie in alten Zeiten! 
Hast Du auch was Absolut'es dabei ?


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Nee - Styx B und T, ne Magnus Spin und ne olle Carat Zander.

Die Absolut hat einen rattenscharfen Blank (kenn echt nix Giftigeres, das ist wirklich extrem), aber ich mag den Rollenhalter überhaupt nicht. Den empfinde ich als unbequem - mag keine "Löcher" in der inneren Handfläche.

Die Styxe sind vergleichsweise nen kleinen Tick gutmütiger, aber haben einen für mich bequemeren Rollenhalter und sind immer noch super straff.

Die Magnus fühlt sich aktionsmäßig in etwa an wie ne Styx in XXH. Drum hab ich mich auch da sofort zu Hause gefühlt. Ebenfalls voll gummitauglich.

Die Carat Zander in 3,35 m ist mein Allroundteil für alles, das eine längere, weichere und leichtere Rute erfordert - DS vom Ufer, auf Barsch mit Weitwurf-Waggler und Wurm usw. Nehm ich auch als Schleienstock. Ein sehr universelles Ding.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Danke, für die Einschätzungen.
Gerade bei der Absolut wäre interessant, wie die sich von den weißen Shimano Stradic Spin unterscheiden oder gleichen.
Die Preise Absolut waren bisher besitztechnisch zu probierunfreundlich.  und teurere Sportex hat keiner in der Nähe zum anschauen.


----------



## powerpauer (5. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Hallo 

ich besitze die alte XLNT 213 mit 10-30 wg gute Rute, die mir leider etwas zu schwach und zu kurz für Hecht angeln ist,es sind auch große Hechte mit der Rute durch aus zu drillen nur hab das Gefühl das die an der grenzte stoß ,nun suche ich jetz ein andere Modell von XLNT 

Rute soll zum Hecht und Zander Angelei sein,Köder Blech Wobbler Gufi zwischen 10 und 30 gr

jetz ist die Frage welche soll es sein die alte oder doch die neue 

Alt 243-10-40 wg
Alt 243-15-50 wg
Nue243-15-40 wg 

mein Gefühl sag mir die Neu 243 15-40 wg, nun frage ich mich ob es nicht doch die alte 10-40 oder 15-50 ist . 

Gruß P.


----------



## Henryhst (6. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Hatte dieses jahr die alte 15-50g zum waten und um die 100 fische allein mit ihr bekommen..bin aber ehh von den begeistert.
Hab auch nich die 213 mit 42g und die 258 mit 60g wurfgewicht und mit allen voll zufrieden..Kumpel hatte auch sehr viele Hechte in diesem Jahr und er fischt die alte 243 mit 40g

Lg Herny


----------



## Tobi92 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Ein Kumpel von mir der im FP arbeitet, meinte dass zwischen bw 1 und 2 nicht wirklich viel unterschied ist. 
Für gufis braucht man mindestens die 2.58 mit 60gr m.M.n.


----------



## Henryhst (7. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Kommt auf die Gummi größe an^^


----------



## Tobi92 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Gummi größe an^^


^^ Mein Fehler, bin von gufis zwischen 10 und 15cm ausgegangen.

Was man halt so zum Zanderfischen verwendet, wofür diese Rute denk ich am besten geeignet ist.


----------



## powerpauer (7. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

@henryhst

kannst Bitte mir sagen welche köder große und gewichte mit dein alte 15-50 wg und von dein Kumpel 10-40 werden benutzt bewegt ???

ich will mir ein Bild Machen kann mich besser auf meine gesuchte XLNT Konzentrieren,das würde recht ganz nett ein paar Infos zu kriegen :m:m:m

wie ist die Belastung bei Drillen ??? ,meine kleine 10-30 wg stößt auf die grenzen#q#q#q wehn es etwas größeres einsteigt 

Gruß P.


----------



## powerpauer (8. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Hallo 
die XLNT 2 

ist schön bei stollenwerk zu haben :m:m:m


----------



## Deep Down (8. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Mein Händler hat sie schon! 

Ob man nun wirklich ne Neue braucht? Okay, gibt es jetzt auch als 80gr WG Version. 
Die neuen Ringe setzten sicher nen extrem vorsichtigen Umgang voraus! Wenn ich da ane den Trnsport im Auto denke oder die Schlacht durchs Unterholz......eher nix for me!


----------



## powerpauer (10. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Hallo 

Ob man die Neue Braucht ist natürlich fraglich ,was mich aber neugierig macht ist genau die neue beringung , weshalb sollen die schlechter als die Alte sein ??? ,ich dachte die Neue sind stabiler als die Alten oder ???

Gruß P.


----------



## ragbar (11. November 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Nee, die Neuen sind moderne extrahohe Einstegringe, die recht ungünstig vom Blank wegstehen, kurze Wicklungen am Blank haben und daher besonderes Augenmerk im Umgang brauchen.
 Da ist die alte Beringung robuster,ja, auch etwas schwerer.


----------



## powerpauer (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 2*

Hallo 
keine angst von neue xlnt2,ich hab gestern beide ruten alte und neue 243 cm bis 40 wg in der Hand gehabt,nun zu neue beringung mir scheint als ob der neue etwas stabiler ist auf jeden fall sitzen sie Bomben fest und sehr stabil,im Vergleich alte 243 10 40 wg und neue 243 15 40 wg scheint die Durchmesser meine Meinung nach identisch ist wahrscheinlich das gleiche Modell alt 10-40 neu 15 40, der einziger unterschied sind die neue ringe sind anders verteil da auch 1 ring mehr bei der neue xlnt2 dazu kam, amsonsten stehen die erste 2 untere ringe neues modell also handteil etwas weiter asl bei der alte, der rest beringung ist fast identisch also keine Panik auf der Titanic,mir persönlich gefehlt die neue Serie also xlnt2 Modell und Farbe ist identisch nur die ringe und Beschriftung ist anders.

Gruß p.


----------

